# College???????????



## Coolbeansdude51 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey all,

Where in the world where I go to college to master the Music/Lighting/FX department.

I kinda want to be a big time Producer for a church or something like big tv shows Like the half time show> 8O < 

Thanks All,
Adam!


----------



## miniwyo (Feb 8, 2004)

Howdy,

I know I am being a little bias as I am a college student myself. I go to Western Wyoming Community College. They offer an Associates in the Fine Arts (AFA) degree and their credits will transfer almost anywhere as it is only a 2 year school. WWCC is among the lowest priced colleges in the country. And WWCC has a great diversity, We have students from Africa, Japan and others. The music department is good and in the theatre department you will have sound and lighting classes.

RJ
Rock Springs Wy.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 9, 2004)

Coolbeansdude51 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Where in the world where I go to college to master the Music/Lighting/FX department.
> 
> ...



Look for a school with a top notch Televison Program. U.S. News & World Reports has an annual listing of college programs ranked and divided by tiers. Check that out! Or you can always fine somebody in the industry.


----------



## Patches (Apr 28, 2004)

do you get dramatics magazine? earlier this year they had a GREAT issue filled with a bunch of differant theatre schools. like, state colleges, exensive ones i'll never afford... and a list of programs they offer. Search the net, see if you can find someting on that issue...December 2003.

myself, i lan on graduating, and then going onto Southern Oregon Unversity, getting my BFA in Theatre Arts, with an emhasis in Stage Management...i have my WHOLE life laned out... i hope it all goes to plan!


----------



## RelativeMischief (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, if you're from canada, or don't mind getting a student visa, Simon Fraiser University in Vancouver has one of the best Theatre Arts schools in Canada, University of Toronto as well, if you're looking for something a little more east.


----------



## wemeck (Apr 28, 2004)

RelativeMischief said:


> Well, if you're from canada, or don't mind getting a student visa, Simon Fraiser University in Vancouver has one of the best Theatre Arts schools in Canada, University of Toronto as well, if you're looking for something a little more east.



The American dollar really stretches in Canada. So you get more bang for ya buck.


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Apr 29, 2004)

Look at Full Sail University in Orlando Florida, they might have what you are looking for and might not. There is a good article about the school in this months Stage Directions Magazine.


----------



## wemeck (Apr 29, 2004)

No matter what you do make sure you visit the school and talk to people. Not just the student giving the tour, s/he is a used car salesman in training. Talk to other people in the program and then track down an alumnus somewhere that has similar mission in life as you. I went to a college based upon my eldest brothers experience while there for medical school, and it was a complete disaster for me. He was a completely different person then I and was based on a different area of campus. Graduate students, law students, and medical students are treated as higher life forms at most universities. So Look, Ask, and Listen.

My only other advice is have a good old fashion sit down with the parental units about $$$$$$$ and what they want. There is nothing worse than setting your heart on a school like Yale, Northwestern, Stanford. Wash U. or even Valparaiso, just to find out your parental units has/have certain guidelines with respect to distance, cost, and religious affiliation.


----------



## dmgproductions (May 18, 2004)

TechnicalDirector3-W said:


> Look at Full Sail University in Orlando Florida, they might have what you are looking for and might not. There is a good article about the school in this months Stage Directions Magazine.




Hey, 

This here is a very top of the line school it will run you 13 months for your Associate Of Science Degree in the Show production &touring progam it will run you about $50,000 plus. very good school give a shot and look in to it.

__________
Derek Gaul
D.M.G. Productions
[email protected]


----------

